#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Sneeuwtrommel

## artyr

Hallo,

Weet iemand waar ik sneeuwtrommels kan huren?
Ik bedoel zo'n buis met gaten die ronddraaid en in de trek hangt en aangestuurd word door DMX.
De laatste keer dat ik dat systeem zag was in de voorstelling "De Pianist".

Ik bedoel dus geen sneeuwfries/machine.

Jack.

----------


## rinus bakker

Wat dacht je ervan om eerst eens met de techniekers van Die Pianist kontakt te zoeken...?
Jij gaat zoeken naar een weg die zij al blijken te kennen.

----------


## mvdwerff

Lichtpunt Theatertechniek, te vinden in Groningen!

Ik ga ze de komende 2 week gebruiken, dus als je ze dan nodig hebt, pech :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## vester86

op mijn werk bij introdans in arnhem hebben we er ook een stuk of 8 liggen, bel ff en vraag naar Jan Duitshof (hoofd techniek)...

----------


## rinus bakker

Wow.
2 positieve reacties in no-time.

Ik onderschat telkens hoe goed dit forum wordt gelezen. 
En ook echte reacties oplevert.
Daar kan menig ander forum over dit vak nog een flink puntje aan zuigen.

Is het ook inmiddels geregeld?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Lichtpunt Theatertechniek, te vinden in Groningen!



De laatste keer dat ik dat ding van Lichtpunt heb gezien moest de trommel nog door middel van handbewegingen (aan een touw trekken) bediend worden.

De TS vraagt om een via DMX te bedienen sneeuwtrommel.


Wel een mooi systeem.  :Smile: 


Groeten Hugo

----------


## mvdwerff

> De laatste keer dat ik dat ding van Lichtpunt heb gezien moest de trommel nog door middel van handbewegingen (aan een touw trekken) bediend worden.
> 
> De TS vraagt om een via DMX te bedienen sneeuwtrommel.
> 
> 
> Wel een mooi systeem. 
> 
> 
> Groeten Hugo



Klopt helemaal. Mijn excuses daarvoor, maar wellicht is een handbediende oplossing ook toereikend voor de topicstarter. Informeren naar de mogelijkheden kan altijd!
Het systeem zal wellicht bij Lichtpunt goedkoper zijn, daar dit handbediend is...

----------


## artyr

Dank allen voor de tips.Het is inmiddles opgelost.

Jack.

----------


## moderator

Hoe, met wat? waar?
Beetje meer input mag je wel geven hoor, vinden anderen zeker leuk om te lezen en kan zeer behulpzaam zijn bij de volgende tech die op zoek gaat naar toneel vlokjes.

----------

